# Mathews Reezen and Hoyt Alpha Max Reviewed



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

At Dewclaw Archery we’ve added a product review page to our site. Our first two reviews are on the new Mathews Reezen and the Hoyt Alpha Max. These are both great bows and the link to the reviews is shown below. 

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/ProductReviews-a/153.htm

What we’d like to know is what other archery products you’d enjoy seeing reviewed. We’re making a list and would really like to tailor it to what you’re interested in. 

Thanks in advance for the input,
Dewclaw


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

enjoyed the reviews. I like the fact that someone gives that true about the way they feel about a product good or bad. I shot the Alfamax at the ATA and it was very nice. I though your review on it was spot on. I haven't shot any of the new Mathews yet but I'm sure your review on it is spot on also.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

very good review and non bais,. I would say that after shooting the Hoyt Alpha max your right on and I loved the feel and smooth shooting and solid wall.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

You may want to learn what IBO setting are before you make a review of something...doesn't make you look like you know what you are doing when you put down the wrong info.

This is directly out of the Reezen review:

" Please remember that advertised IBO speeds are with a 70lb bow with a 29 inch draw length, 350 grain arrow, and nothing more than a brass nock on the string."




IBO is 70# draw, 30" draw length and 350 grain arrow


----------



## abentarro (Mar 20, 2007)

*not trying to start anything*

but if you were going to test these bows why did you ad a string suppressor to the mathews that is not stock on the bow i would have to say the reezen would score lower with out it 
hoyt all the way


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

thunderchicken2 said:


> You may want to learn what IBO setting are before you make a review of something...doesn't make you look like you know what you are doing when you put down the wrong info.
> 
> This is directly out of the Reezen review:
> 
> ...



Thunderchicken2,
We are aware of what the IBO ratings are, and it was simply a typo. Thanks for pointing it out though and the correction has been made.

Dewclaw


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

abentarro said:


> but if you were going to test these bows why did you ad a string suppressor to the mathews that is not stock on the bow i would have to say the reezen would score lower with out it
> hoyt all the way


abentarro,
Good question. We we not comparing the bows in a head-to-head type review, but set each one up individually. The string supressor was added to the Reezen to help reduce the vibration and noise.

Thanks for the question,
Dewclaw Archery


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> very good review and non bais,. I would say that after shooting the Hoyt Alpha max your right on and I loved the feel and smooth shooting and solid wall.


viperarcher,
Thanks for the feedback. From your signature line it looks like you shoot both the Hoyt Katera and the new Alpha Max. Any preferences between the two? Did you notice the extra weight on the Alpha Max?

Thanks,
Dewclaw


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*my go at them..*

I was recently at a local pro shop and they set both up for me. 
Hoyt--I enjoyed the smooth draw of the hoyt and was pleasently surprised how smooth and quiet it was for a hoyt. The speed was a great bounus. I felt little to no hand shock and even though I like longer bows it still felt good. The hold was a little different snice I shoot a bowtech, but I was able to get it down and was shooting x's within a little bit of tunning. This showed me it was a easy bow to shoot and tune per person. Another guy after did the same thing with a different rest and sight on it as well. I was set a 29" draw 60 pound pull. using rec. arrow. 
Mathews--- Now dam this felt nice my hand. I felt like it fit right away. All set the same. Mathews never impresed me much but this is one of there best yet in my opion. THe pull over was great, not much of a hill and after shooting it for a few it seemed to go away. As far as speed, well I never herd it hit paper snice this is so fast, I released and it was down there before my follow through was done. As far as hand shock I felt little to none. THis can all change per person snice no two gips( muscle,hand build,ect...) are alike. This bow once again was not hard to get used to and felt like it would be a outstanding bow for 3-d and hunting. I wouldn't mind having this if I was to venture from bowtech. I hear that the mathews monster is goning to be faster and smoother than this one. Wow is all I am going to say, and I can't wait to shoot it in a few weeeks. 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
I would suggest anyone on the fence about these or any other go out and try them side by side, round bye round......
There is my two cents.... can I have a cookie now .....:wink:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Dewclaw Archery said:


> viperarcher,
> Thanks for the feedback. From your signature line it looks like you shoot both the Hoyt Katera and the new Alpha Max. Any preferences between the two? Did you notice the extra weight on the Alpha Max?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dewclaw


I did notice the weight reduction of the alpha max, I loved the balance and it pointed well, I felt very little vibration and zero noise. the katera is an awsome bow to for both hunting and 3D. I like both of the bow's, But would have to say that the alphamax 35 won me over!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*reviews*

I also love the fact that you will test products without bias. Everything in the mags seems they are afraid they will lose advertising dollars to print anything negative. when I pick up a reezen to me it feels top heavy, I havnt shot one since I shoot lefty and they are to few of us for them to stock.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

cmgo06 said:


> I was recently at a local pro shop and they set both up for me.
> Hoyt--I enjoyed the smooth draw of the hoyt and was pleasently surprised how smooth and quiet it was for a hoyt. The speed was a great bounus. I felt little to no hand shock and even though I like longer bows it still felt good. The hold was a little different snice I shoot a bowtech, but I was able to get it down and was shooting x's within a little bit of tunning. This showed me it was a easy bow to shoot and tune per person. Another guy after did the same thing with a different rest and sight on it as well. I was set a 29" draw 60 pound pull. using rec. arrow.
> Mathews--- Now dam this felt nice my hand. I felt like it fit right away. All set the same. Mathews never impresed me much but this is one of there best yet in my opion. THe pull over was great, not much of a hill and after shooting it for a few it seemed to go away. As far as speed, well I never herd it hit paper snice this is so fast, I released and it was down there before my follow through was done. As far as hand shock I felt little to none. THis can all change per person snice no two gips( muscle,hand build,ect...) are alike. This bow once again was not hard to get used to and felt like it would be a outstanding bow for 3-d and hunting. I wouldn't mind having this if I was to venture from bowtech. I hear that the mathews monster is goning to be faster and smoother than this one. Wow is all I am going to say, and I can't wait to shoot it in a few weeeks.
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> ...


cmgo06,
Thanks for the details on your experience shooting both these bows. They're both very nice bows and your advice that somebody interested in them shoot them both is excellent. Sometimes it comes down to a matter of opinion more than anything else. 

Thanks again for the input,
Dewclaw


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

wirenut583 said:


> I also love the fact that you will test products without bias. Everything in the mags seems they are afraid they will lose advertising dollars to print anything negative. when I pick up a reezen to me it feels top heavy, I havnt shot one since I shoot lefty and they are to few of us for them to stock.


Wirenut583,
Thanks for the input on the reviews. We think that it's important that the reviews reflect our real opinions of the products. More importantly, we think we can do this constructively. In the end this benefits both the consumers and the manufacturers because consumers get the real scoop and manufacturers get constructive criticism for future product improvements.

Thanks again,
Dewclaw


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*thank you*

I read both reviews...nice, it's obvious your trying to be objective and honest as possible with no bias...good stuff for all to read!

In all fairness, however, I would like to have seen you do the reezen 7.0 so that another spec is equal to the bow in comparison to...

I have not shot the 6.5, and I'm sure your assessment is spot on;
when I shot the 7.0 I was really impressed, and thought it to be a great bow for Mathews...just my 2 bubby.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

bigtim said:


> I read both reviews...nice, it's obvious your trying to be objective and honest as possible with no bias...good stuff for all to read!
> 
> In all fairness, however, I would like to have seen you do the reezen 7.0 so that another spec is equal to the bow in comparison to...
> 
> ...


bigtim,
Thanks for the input and thank you for your impression of the new 7.0. It's nice to hear about how other archers feel about a product. So are you trading your Hoyt in on a Reezen now?

Thanks,
Dewclaw


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*not exactly*

check pm


----------

